# Semi-Urgent: I just noticed something!



## PhantomLion (Oct 3, 2009)

None of the links on my page are working, even the plainly posted links aren't working, I first noticed it when I was editing my latest journal and all the texts where I had enhanced them to work as links are,...well broken

 words [/  url ] 

 isn't working at all! [URL="http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/974210/"]*See for yourself!* This isn't some stupid attempt to get people to go to my gallery or whatever, but if this is happening to everyone then I guess the admins should know, hope I was of some help here...


----------



## Kayla-La (Oct 3, 2009)

Nah, it's not just you. All my links are borked, too.


----------



## PhantomLion (Oct 3, 2009)

Kayla-La said:


> Nah, it's not just you. All my links are borked, too.



Bleh, what the heck's happening then? :/


----------



## OtakuMan24 (Oct 3, 2009)

You're not the only one compadre.  I was just doing some work posting comments, shouts, and PMs when all of a sudden, I notice that links that were in the profile were showing their code!

Upon further inspection, it looks like all link functionality across every page, whether a simple http:// link or an  tag, has been disabled!

My guess is that someone is tinkering around with the code, and that's causing it.

As to what they are doing to the code... I have no idea.

~Otaku-Man


----------



## WishingStar (Oct 3, 2009)

Yea, none of the links are working. Even if you use the url code, it still doesn't work.


----------



## PhantomLion (Oct 3, 2009)

OtakuMan24 said:


> You're not the only one compadre.  I was just doing some work posting comments, shouts, and PMs when all of a sudden, I notice that links that were in the profile were showing their code!
> 
> Upon further inspection, it looks like all link functionality across every page, whether a simple http:// link or an  tag, has been disabled!
> 
> ...



Couldn't someone simply jack in to the matrix and fix it! D8 No really, it's probably just simple maintenance work right?


----------



## PhantomLion (Oct 3, 2009)

WishingStar said:


> Yea, none of the links are working. Even if you use the url code, it still doesn't work.



Yeah that too, what do you suppose if being done to the code?


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 3, 2009)

It appears to be retroactive breakage site-wide, but a quick scan of yak's journal shows it's only with how the url tag is parsed.


----------



## PhantomLion (Oct 3, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> It appears to be retroactive breakage site-wide, but a quick scan of yak's journal shows it's only with how the url tag is parsed.



Hmm, posted a year ago.....I still don't get it, the code was working just fine, they won't let it stay like that, I've seen someone else's page who now looks worse than mine, there's broken code all over the place. This is still weird, I guess we just wait until it's fixed


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 3, 2009)

Noting that it only affects URL tags, it's (theoretically) possible there's an administrative switch exercising fine-grained control over which bbCode tags are, and are not, parsed for display.

Of course, without a staff response on the matter it's equally possible that something internal in the  tag's pattern recognition broke.


----------



## PhantomLion (Oct 3, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> Noting that it only affects URL tags, it's (theoretically) possible there's an administrative switch exercising fine-grained control over which bbCode tags are, and are not, parsed for display.
> 
> Of course, without a staff response on the matter it's equally possible that something internal in the  tag's pattern recognition broke.[/...roke and the admins haven't gotten to it yet.


----------



## Canon (Oct 3, 2009)

Just logged in and noticed this too. I wouldn't worry about it, I'm sure it will be fixed in due time.


----------



## PhantomLion (Oct 3, 2009)

Canon said:


> Just logged in and noticed this too. I wouldn't worry about it, I'm sure it will be fixed in due time.



Me neither, but I used to enjoy the URL thing once I learned how


----------



## Ainoko (Oct 3, 2009)

PhantomLion said:


> None of the links on my page are working, even the plainly posted links aren't working, I first noticed it when I was editing my latest journal and all the texts where I had enhanced them to work as links are,...well broken
> 
> words [/  url ]
> 
> isn't working at all! [URL="http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/974210/"]*See for yourself!* This isn't some stupid attempt to get people to go to my gallery or whatever, but if this is happening to everyone then I guess the admins should know, hope I was of some help here...



Dragoneer is on it, trust me


----------



## Vibration (Oct 3, 2009)

From the notice on the top of the control panel page, it seems as if this disabling of URL code and http linking was purposeful. For what reason remains to be seen. Perhaps another security breach of some sort, as was the case with the commission information pages?


----------



## Balto.Woof (Oct 3, 2009)

Due to a PHP Exploit. Hyperlinks were disabled till the issue can be resolved. I'm pretty sure I'm correct on this one.


-Balto


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 3, 2009)

I thought FA wasn't running PHP....

Still, it couldn't be a serverside scripting exploit, because that would require more stupidity than your ordinary epic fail.  I'm thinking more along the lines of basic HTML (and/or Javascript) injection....


----------



## Balto.Woof (Oct 3, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> I thought FA wasn't running PHP....
> 
> Still, it couldn't be a serverside scripting exploit, because that would require more stupidity than your ordinary epic fail.  I'm thinking more along the lines of basic HTML (and/or Javascript) injection....



By someone simply putting, What I know to be a PHP tag on my page, it cause the whole page to go "500 Server Error".  There was an exploit at some level.  Which language it was in and what it was effecting is beyond me.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't know.  But my programmer's instincts say that once data is stored inside a string it can't suddenly "break out" into the surrounding code context without an eval() or equivalent.  It just . . . can't.


----------



## Nanakisan (Oct 4, 2009)

shall we just wait till Yak says something guys. I think its just possible a server update went wrong


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 4, 2009)

It was disabled, and it's being worked on. It has nothing to do with a server update.


----------



## darkdoomer (Oct 4, 2009)

to the personnel in charge of making this phpBB-based site :

if it works, FOR THE HOLY LOVE OF RENAMON'S TITS, *DO NOT EVER TOUCH IT !*
in before FA is down


----------



## Aurali (Oct 4, 2009)

darkdoomer said:


> to the personnel in charge of making this phpBB-based site :
> 
> if it works, FOR THE HOLY LOVE OF RENAMON'S TITS, *DO NOT EVER TOUCH IT !*
> in before FA is down



Aren't you the one saying we should recode the place? Make up your mind please.


----------



## imnohbody (Oct 4, 2009)

Would the problem here be in any way related to d.furaffinity.net being such a cum-guzzling slut, or a different problem altogether? Kinda hard to do stuff when the data server goes incommunicado.

(OT: whoa, haven't been here since August of last year.)


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 4, 2009)

ah ok, that explains a few things ^^


----------



## Vibration (Oct 4, 2009)

Will there ever be any kind of official word on why the links were disabled? If someone found an exploit that allowed link hijacking, it might be a good idea to notify users so they can take measure to ensure the security of their computers.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 4, 2009)

They probalby just found a way to embed raw HTML into their links without FA detecting it.  That's (I think) what already happened once with the "Commission" pages and also the popup descriptions on the mainpage.



darkdoomer said:


> to the personnel in charge of making this phpBB-based site :


Um, aren't they running vBulletin?


----------



## PhantomLion (Oct 4, 2009)

Vibration said:


> Will there ever be any kind of official word on why the links were disabled? If someone found an exploit that allowed link hijacking, it might be a good idea to notify users so they can take measure to ensure the security of their computers.



Well the good news is all of the hyperlinks and  takes have been re-enabled. But it...ffinity?:confused:(no offense)Just curious...


----------



## Nanakisan (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm assuming the admins are keeping their lips zipped about this for a very good reason. 
1: the last time a hijacking was noticed all hell broke loose and so did the trolls. 
2: it was only a exploit that was the problem and now its fixed 
3: no furs were harmed in the making of this fix so please move along.


----------



## Huepow00 (Oct 5, 2009)

Wait...

But now $ becomes \$ on my page.

Their not there in the Code when I write info into my profile, but on my page I see Foward Slashes before dollar signs...

Sideeffect?


----------



## TakeWalker (Oct 5, 2009)

Ohh, is that where those slashes came from? 

URLs seem to be working again, or at least the one I posted last night did.


----------

